
Show HN: Everything I learned in the past 2 years - marco1
https://github.com/delight-im/Knowledge?hn=2016-10-18
======
dozzie
Sorry to break it to you, but there are things you got wrong. The first thing
I opened, "IT operations", and the very top item is false.

~~~
marco1
> Sorry to break it to you, but there are things you got wrong.

I would have been surprised if this was different!

> The first thing I opened, "IT operations", and the very top item is false.

You seem to be talking about the SMTP ports, right? What do you suggest
instead? Port 465 with SSL/TLS and only as a secondary solution 587 with
STARTTLS?

The current statement was based on [1] which recommends _not_ to use port 465
but instead only 587 with STARTTLS. Granted, with STARTTLS, you have some
additional attack vectors.

[1] [http://blog.mailgun.com/25-465-587-what-port-should-i-
use/](http://blog.mailgun.com/25-465-587-what-port-should-i-use/)

------
dorianm
This is great!

~~~
marco1
Thank you!

If only a single person finds something helpful there, it has been worth the
effort already. So that's what I hope will happen.

Apart from that, writing down things you've learned for yourself is pretty
useful in general, as well.

